

Where are the e-ink monitors? - NHQ

For programmers who look at type all day :[
======
DanBC
You can have a great high resolution grey scale monitor, as used in hospitals
to view x-rays and other imaging data, but they cost something like $6,000USD.
I'm guessing you could hack them to work well with text. You'd lose color
syntax highlighting.

Here's just one example, but there are loads more:
(<http://www.pnwx.com/Equipment/Digital/Displays/Barco/Nio/>)

Blame stupid consumers for buying really poor quality monitors based almost
only on price - forcing manufacturers to supply inferior product.

~~~
phaus
The average computer user spends most of their time playing simple 2d games on
facebook while streaming low resolution videos from youtube. The type of
content they consume doesn't justify the purchase of a high-end monitor.

What I would consider stupid is when a person spends an exorbitant amount of
money on something that they won't use. It would be stupid for consumers to
spend a ton of money on an expensive monitor when the cheaper solutions will
get the job done in nearly all situations.

------
ActVen
I can't agree with you more. I think this is one area where there would be
some demand...but nothing is available at the right price point. It could be
that the technology isn't there yet.

This generation is the first to grow up staring at close, backlit screens most
of the day. There will be some long term consequences if we don't find some
way to lessen the impact on the human eye. Our eyes evolved in a very unique
way due to our environment. Drastically changing how we use them within one
generation is already causing more people to have issues. Our eyes developed
to perform well at varied distances in sunlight. Now, we typically look at
something very close that projects an image with light. Granted, everyone
needs to take a break and get outside and away from technology...but that gets
harder as talented developers and engineers keep on creating great products
and experiences.

------
Andi
The main argument for better and more affordable e-ink monitors is the glowing
of today's screens. I am not sure if looking into an active light source is
good for our eyes. It's like staring into a fire. If you know some studies
that confirm my concerns, please let me know. LCDs are a big step forward in
comparison to vacuum tubes, but the problem is the glowing itself.

------
nextparadigms
I think E-ink would be pretty slow to react, but maybe high-resolution PixelQi
or Mirasol displays.

~~~
NHQ
If it only had to display a new letter at a time (while you type) I bet it
could made to respond quickly enough. Then again, I don't know, is it required
by the technology that the screen refresh every time a change is made? That
would kill it.

~~~
esrauch
The tech doesn't require a screen refresh, if you don't refresh the screen it
leaves behind "ghost" letters. They flash the entire screen because if you
just wrote all white to a screen that had letters, you would still be able to
see a difference between pixels that were previously white and pixels that
were previously black.

You would have to choose between an entire screen refresh on backspace or
leaving it slightly messy looking.

------
asher_
I'd love to see the tech mature over the next few years. E-ink would be great.

In the mean time, check out Gunnar glasses. They are fantastic.

